# Recovering



## Xenomantis (Sep 21, 2007)

I hate the flu. Got sick and could barely move.  

Well, atleast I'm doing better now!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad to hear you're better.


----------



## Asa (Sep 21, 2007)

Ya flu is the worst thing ever...


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 21, 2007)

Get well soon!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 21, 2007)

Take care of yourself, and don't give it to us, I heard there's a lot of bugs running around this forum! Next thing you know we'll all have it :lol: :wink:


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks guys! And I promise to try not to spread it... ACHOOO!! Whoops... :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh no, my computer is getting your virus!! jk


----------

